# Radeon R9 R290X Reference - Gehäusebelüftung total egal?!



## ZMC (13. April 2014)

*Radeon R9 R290X Reference - Gehäusebelüftung total egal?!*

Moin moin, 
ich nenne seit wenigen Tagen eine Radeon 290X Reference mein Eigentum. Klasse Teil, allerdings will ich den Umbau auf Prolimatech MK-26 mit 2x 140mm erst in einem halben Jahr oder so machen, wegen der Garantie. Mit dem Referenzkühler wird die Karte aber schnell heiß und laut. Ich spiele gerne DayZ und sobald Ambient Occlusion und Anti Aliasing zusammenkommen, ist die Karte ruckzuck bei meiner eingestellten Schmerzgrenze von 90°C und der Lüfter dreht bis 55-56% hoch. Da fallen einem schon die Ohren ab.  
  Mein Gehäuse ist ein Chieftec Mesh LCX 01SL-SL-B Big Tower und der hat einen katastrophalen Airflow. Hinten oben 120mm Noiseblocker XL1 nach außen blasend, ansonsten ist vorne rechts noch ein Fenster für 3x 90mm Lüfter auf die Festplatten gerichtet. Im linken Seitenteil wäre noch Platz für zwei 90er.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hatte ich das linke Seitenteil rausgenommen, wodurch die GraKa natürlich noch lauter wirkt, weil ich dachte, der Lüfter macht dann vielleicht nur noch 50% oder so. Aber Fehlanzeige, es ändert sich rein gar nichts! Also die alten drei Xilence 90mm Fans vorne wieder eingesetzt (schnelldrehend, laut, Nebengeräusche) und einen guten Arctic 90er ins Seitenteil. Macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied: 90°C, 55-56%.  
Kann es sein, dass bei dem Referenzlüfter der 290X die Belüftung des Gehäuses keine oder fast keine Rolle spielt? Oder ist mein Chieftec einfach so schlecht in der Beziehung, dass mein Gehampel mit den 90mm Lüftern keinen Airflow bringt? Ich überlege, ein besseres Gehäuse anzuschaffen, gerne was mit 200mm Lüftern oben, aber erstens hab ich davon wenig Ahnung und zweitens bin ich mir gar nicht sicher,, ob es überhaupt irgendwas bringt....... kann da jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen?  
Danke & Gruß 
zmc


----------



## svd (13. April 2014)

Richtig, bei den Radiallüftern der Referenzdesigns ist der Airflow im Gehäuse weniger wichtig, als bei den Axiallüftern der meisten Customlösungen.

Die AMD Referenzkühler ziehen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse, jagen diese durch den Kühlkörper und hinten durch die Öffnungen wieder aus dem Gehäuse.

Die Customkühler verwirbeln die vom Kühlkörper aufgeheizte Luft im Innenraum. Weshalb sich dieser aufheizt, der Wirkungsgrad des Kühlers sinkt, die Lüfter deshalb schneller drehen und somit lauter werden. Darum ist hier die Zufuhr von kühler Frischluft wichtiger.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2014)

DASS es heiß wird, ist hier an sich egal, die Karte ist so gebaut, dass die sogar 90 Grad heiß werden SOLL und erst dann etwas runtertaktet. Die 90 Grad sind auch nur in einem sehr kleinen Bereich und ungefährlich. Man kann aber auch in der Software es umstellen, so das bis nur zB 80 Grad hochgetaktet wird. UND es gibt ja auch den "Quiet"-Modus, du hast vermutlich den Performance-Modus/BIOS aktiv.

Aber der Referenz-Kühler ist halt eben echt sehr laut. War eine mit Custom so viel teurer? bzw. eine R9 290 mit Custom? Die ist so schnell wie die 290X im "Quiet"-Modus.

Wegen der Lüftung: das Chieftech ist natürlich inzwischen extrem alt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche - da war es mit Airflow&co noch nicht so weit gebacken. Ein moderner Midi-Tower um die 50-60€ wäre da absolut ausreichend, das ist schon lange nicht mehr so wie vor 5-6 Jahren, wo Midi = "schlecht belüftet" war. Und an sich reicht dann "vorne unten" einer mit 120-140mm reinblasend bei nur 800 U/Min und "hinten mitte/oben" einer mit 120mm rausblasend völlig aus - seitliche Lüfter können da sogar den Strom durcheinander bringen und negative Folgen haben. 

Da aber wie gesagt die Karte ja eh Gas gibt, bis 90 Grad erreicht werden, würde eine bessere Kühlung vermutlich sowieso keinen Vorteil bringen: wenn es mehr kühle Luft gäb, würde die Karte halt etwas höher takten und erneut auf 90 gehen - außer Du stellst es wie gesagt um. Dazu kommt, was svd schreibt, dass es bei der Referenz-Kühlung eh nicht viel bringen würde, wenn da mehr frische Luft "da ist" 

Kann man in den Chieftech denn keine 120er Lüfter vorne einbauen? Wie viele Festplatten hast Du denn drin?


----------



## svd (13. April 2014)

Ich würde die Karte auch sofort retournieren und ein ordentliches Modell mit Customküler holen.
Dann reicht nämlich auch die "klassische" Lüfterverteilung, d.h. "vorne unten und hinten oben".

Die andere Alternative wäre nämlich, einen Grafikkartenkühler zu kaufen und zu montieren.
Der beste davon wäre der Accelero Xtreme IV. Ein Mörderteil, riesengroß, superleise und, wenn er nur annähernd so gut wie seine Vorgänger ist, eigentlich nur von Wasserkühlungen schlagbar. 
Aber nicht billig. Der ist wirklich nur was für Leute, für die ein geräuschloser Betrieb die höchste Priorität hat.

edit: Ach ja, ich wusste doch, in deinem Post stand was von Umbau. Nun ja, bis dahin kannst du leider nix tun, um die Lautstärke wirklich zu senken. Vlt. hilft Untertakten, wäre bei der Karte aber irgendwie... blöd.


----------



## ZMC (13. April 2014)

Ich habe gezielt das Referenzmodell genommen, weil ich einen Nachrüstkühler verbauen will, wenn die Karte ein paar Monate gelaufen ist und ich überzeugt bin, dass sie in Ordnung ist. Die Garantie ist dann ja dahin. Bei den Customdesigns kann man oft keine Nachrüstkühler verbauen, weil der PCB ein anderes Layout hat. Aber leider sind diesmal die Customkühler nicht alle so gut wie vielleicht erwartet wurde. Das liegt auch daran, dass insbesondere die renommierten Hersteller einfacher die Kühler aus der 7000er Serie übernommen haben ohne große Anpassungen. Dementsprechend kommt z.B. die Asus Direct CU II in den Reviews nicht so gut weg!
Bei einer Referenzkarte kann ich selbst entscheiden, welche Kühllösung sich am besten macht (der Accelero Extreme IV bekommt ein bisschen Kritik wegen der Backplate statt individueller Aufkleb-Kühler für die VRMs) und diese installieren. Durch das gesparte Geld bei den inzwischen sehr günstigen Referenzkarten bekomme ich den Nachrüstkühler praktisch für lau.

Gut zu hören, dass Midi Tower inzwischen keine Hitzefalle mehr sind, denn der Big Tower steht hier halbleer rum und ist viel zu schwer. Es waren mal vier Platten drin, jetzt noch eine... und kein einziges DVD-Laufwerk mehr! Also Downsizing. Was haltet ihr von einem Cooler Master CM 690 III mit 120mm hinten, 200mm hinten oben und 200mm vorne? Ich würde dann Lüfter wählen, die eher etwas mehr Luft schaufeln, brauche kein "Silent-Gehäuse", solange nur die GraKa <= 45% Lüftergeschwindigkeit bleibt 

Gruß
zmc


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2014)

ZMC schrieb:


> Ich habe gezielt das Referenzmodell genommen, weil ich einen Nachrüstkühler verbauen will, wenn die Karte ein paar Monate gelaufen ist und ich überzeugt bin, dass sie in Ordnung ist. Die Garantie ist dann ja dahin. Bei den Customdesigns kann man oft keine Nachrüstkühler verbauen, weil der PCB ein anderes Layout hat. Aber leider sind diesmal die Customkühler nicht alle so gut wie vielleicht erwartet wurde. Das liegt auch daran, dass insbesondere die renommierten Hersteller einfacher die Kühler aus der 7000er Serie übernommen haben ohne große Anpassungen. Dementsprechend kommt z.B. die Asus Direct CU II in den Reviews nicht so gut weg!


 Das liegt allerdings auch oft nur daran, dass die Lüfterkurve ab Werk nicht auf Silent eingestellt ist - mit eigenen Anpassungen und so gut wie keinem Leistungsverlust kann man das selber an sich auch regeln. 

 Wegen der "Garantie" allerdings: ich würde mal behaupten, dass ne Karte auf jeden Fall okay ist, wenn sie die ersten ich sag mal 50 Stunden Gaming keine Probleme macht - du musst also nicht gleich Monate warten, egal ob Referenz oder Custom. Zudem bekommst Du normalerweise keinen "Ärger", wenn Du den Kühler wechselst und der Defekt nicht WEGEN Hitze oder Beschädigungen durch den Kühler zustande gekommen sind. 





> Gut zu hören, dass Midi Tower inzwischen keine Hitzefalle mehr sind, denn der Big Tower steht hier halbleer rum und ist viel zu schwer. Es waren mal vier Platten drin, jetzt noch eine... und kein einziges DVD-Laufwerk mehr! Also Downsizing. Was haltet ihr von einem Cooler Master CM 690 III mit 120mm hinten, 200mm hinten oben und 200mm vorne? Ich würde dann Lüfter wählen, die eher etwas mehr Luft schaufeln, brauche kein "Silent-Gehäuse", solange nur die GraKa <= 45% Lüftergeschwindigkeit bleibt


 das widerspricht sich jetzt aber ^^  der Lüfterspeed der Graka soll nuter 50% bleibe, aber der Rest darf sirren und fönen? ^^

 Aber das Coolermaster reicht sicher, das hat auch vorne schon nen 200mm drin und hinten 120mm, ich denke, dass Du da gar keinen weiteren Lüfter brauchst, und auch keine, die ganz explizit besonders viel Luft schaufeln.


----------



## svd (14. April 2014)

Whoa, den "CM690 III" würde ich nicht gerade als Downsizing bezeichnen, hehe.

Da griffe ich lieber zum "Sharkoon MS140" und dazu, vlt. was Verrücktes, wie den "Accelero Hybrid II - 120" (sicher interessant, aber den Mk-26 wird er lautstärketechnisch wohl nicht knacken)?

Aber ich find's irgendwie interessant, dass so große Gehäuse (CM 690) nach wie vor so gefragt sind.
Vermutlich, weil ich in einem Alter bin, wo einfach alles anfängt zu schrumpfen. 
Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, wo ich eine Mittelklassekarte der GTX800er Serie in einen Coolcube Maxi stopfen kann.


----------

